# amber Pepsi bottle ???



## b0ttl3capgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,
   Can someone please help me with this?  Did Pepsi really produce amber colored glass bottles? I want to know if these are legit Pepsi bottles or not & how can you tell if they are? A vendor at a local flea market has 2 of them. I dont have pictures of the actual bottles but I have attached a picture of the clear version that I am talking about. Best that I can remember, I believe they are both 10 or 12 ounce, swirl style bottles.

 Thank you so much!


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2011)

I have never seen an amber swirled Pepsi and have never heard of one them existing . There is a straight sided amber Pepsi that dates around 1910 I believe , I have one of them put some place , and some years back I saw an amber Pepsi made like the ones from the fifties . I have often wondered about that one as well being it is the only one of those I have ever seen . Then too , they may have been made in other states , never thought of that . If anyone has knowledge of an amber Pepsi from the 50s , I would like to see your comments . A friend of mine had the one I mentioned , and he passed away a couple of years ago . I do not know if his wife still has his bottles or not .


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 18, 2011)

People use radiation to turn clear bottles a smoky amber, the fact that there are two of them this is the most likely scenario.


----------



## splante (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with morbious_fod, if the guy had one i would be very curious to check it out. Two he is cooking them and trying to pass them off,once those two sell he will magicaly have two more next week, just my opinion, did you get a date code from the "amber" bottle


----------



## acls (Jul 18, 2011)

Pepsi does have some green glass versions of this bottle but not amber.  Like morbious and splante said more than likely this bottle was irradiated by xrays or high powered UV sterilization lights.

 There is also a guy up in Kentucky who has been monkeying around with Pepsi bottles for a while.  He turns them amber and refers to them as "CE" bottles or chemically enhanced bottles.  He uses a method other than radiation to doctor them, but won't reveal how he does it.  They usually turn a very deep chocolate brown color.


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you have any of the green versions Matt ? If so , could you post a pic as I would like to see it being I have never seen a green one either .


----------



## digdug (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a link to the green Pepsi I had. I sold it at Columbia Bottle Show.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-376405/mpage-1/tm.htm


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Doug , do you recall where it was made ? For some reason I just don't remember a green one .


----------



## digdug (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't remember which glass plant it was made at. I am thinking it had a G on the bottom in a box, Is that Gresham glass?


----------



## LC (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't say Doug , I was wondering if  possibly it came from Canada .


----------



## digdug (Jul 18, 2011)

It had a U.S. glass makers mark on it. U.S. bottles began to show metric size in the mid to late 1970's due to the 'Metric Law' signed by Gerald Ford. Plus, I don't think Pepsi used a green bottle in Canada for this style bottle.
   Getting back to the original question, I believe the amber swirl bottle was altered, by radiation or some other method. A lot of them were on ebay in the past year.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Doug,

 Fleabay's got a Warning Page.





From Reggie.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 19, 2011)

The green glass bottles are more than likely "third shift" bottles. Some guys at the glass plant goofing off. Those kind of green bottles are more reliable, because it is much harder to get that color with radiation.


----------



## b0ttl3capgirl (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*,

   Thanks for the information. Seems like a lot of trouble to go through, if he wasnt trying make a fortune off them. I looked at them pretty close, but didnt think to get the date code. Wouldnt altering the color of the glass effect the painted label too?


----------



## b0ttl3capgirl (Jul 24, 2011)

I may go back to see if he still has them. What would be a fair price if want to buy them,  not knowing for sure if they are real or altered? 

 Thanks alot


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

> Wouldnt altering the color of the glass effect the painted label too?


 


> I may go back to see if he still has them. What would be a fair price if want to buy them, not knowing for sure if they are real or altered?


 
 Hello b0ttl3capgirl,

 Irradiation would not effect the paint. These bottles you describe have been artificially altered.

 Would you pay for something like this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd much rather win one at the ring toss...[8D]


----------



## LC (Jul 25, 2011)

I remember watching a fellow stretching those bottles like that at our county fair years ago . Pretty neat , watched a lot of people walk up and buy one of them . Didn't make me want to buy one of them though ..................


----------

